# 11# / 31" in the Rocky



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

Caught this beast Sunday morning on a whim of a fishing excursion to the Rocky. Hit the river by the marina and they were turning over all morning. Landed this guy about 8a on a cleo. Great fight with done nice aerials. A couple other hits but no hookups all on spoons. A guy next to me landed one on a shiner under a bobber. Good luck out there.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

What size cleos you use for these ?


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

I bet that was fun! Nice fish!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

1/4 oz, blue and silver


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

SWEET!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks, I have tons of cleos and moonshine spoons for salmon but of course they are all 3/4oz.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice! I about had one of those. A mammoth sitting right under me between some rocks. I see his monster gums flapping in the current. I dropped my twisty tail in and he ran away, doh! Right when my twisty tail disappears in the darkness- wham- a small 20 incher latches on. A small consolation prize lol


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

gotta love that wham nice


----------



## bassguy72 (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow what a monster!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

That is an absolute pig!!!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

tsh4425 said:


> Caught this beast Sunday morning on a whim of a fishing excursion to the Rocky. Hit the river by the marina and they were turning over all morning. Landed this guy about 8a on a cleo. Great fight with done nice aerials. A couple other hits but no hookups all on spoons. A guy next to me landed one on a shiner under a bobber. Good luck out there.


Nice


----------



## HVY MTL (May 21, 2013)

Good fish!


----------

